# Christmas decorations already &#128563;



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

HID aka Missis T was at the house of commons yesterday on some rubbish (NHS) UNPLANNED ADMISSIONS consensus committee launch blah di blah.
Anyway when she got home from her "wasted day" in the village of London. She tells me she was interviewed by a Polish TV station re why are the Crimbo lights up so soon. Is she Crimbo shopping etc etc. they must of liked what she said coz they said you will deffo be on Polish BBC 1 or whatever the equivalent is.
She told me some lights are already up.
Ave just got back from "down town". It's bladdering down cats and dogs outside and and a woman is up the ladder knocking nails into her lovely soffits and fascias hanging up her Crimbo light. 
Is it me or what ?
Can we not at least spare five minutes appreciation for Guido Fawkes and get him outta the way before we celebrate the commercially important Christmas.
It feels like I have only just finished me last Easter egg. but if this is gonna be the case for the future, let me be the first to wish you all a very merry Christmas.
Rant over, feel better now.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 5, 2015)

Supermarket marketing is to blame imo!

Christmas marketing starts immediately the August 'Back to School' campaign! Though there's a short lull for Halloween (bleeding yanks) and Guy Fawkes (religious propaganda?)!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Try living in the North East, some don't take them down.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 5, 2015)

Rooter could read tashyboys posts all day!

I agree matey, costa coffee at Paddington station were blazing out Xmas tunes and decorated already! Worlds gone mad..


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 5, 2015)

Saw the earliest yet, Monday 26th October walking the dog, house on the estate has them up, a snowflake, Christmas tree and snowman in the window.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2015)

If you even think about Xmas before December then you're taking it too seriously.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2015)

Just saw Lidl's Xmas advert. :angry:


----------



## Slab (Nov 6, 2015)

I occasionally tune into UK radio or TV are heard/saw the adverts starting a couple days ago, you just have to chuckle at the commercialism   

Still a 2 day public holiday over here but no way will I see any major sign of it until about a week or two beforehand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Had the Waitrose advert pinged to me email this morning and a mail saying the Coca Cola Christmas truck is coming to Reading. So bloody what? It's only 6th November and I don't give a flying fig until at least December 1st at the very earliest. And yes, there are places around here that have decorations up already. Find it kind of sad personally but maybe that's just me


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			mail saying the Coca Cola Christmas truck is coming to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

Heard on the news one town (dont know where) has banned it from coming! (due to obesity i believe is their reasons) Fair play on making a stand against the corporate machine!!


----------



## StevieT (Nov 6, 2015)

Its definitely getting earlier each year - It's getting quite ridiculous.  By the time Christmas comes around I'm sick of the sight of them.  Ironically people seem to take them down early too - non of this 12th night stuff; some are down on New Years day.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 6, 2015)

We've not got decs up yet but all major presents have been either purchased or decided on. Everyone is getting "an experience". F1 Silverstone 2016 / X Factor tour tickets / Pantomime / Trip to Wembley. 

Happy Holidays Everyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 6, 2015)

This guy's got the right idea  http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/11/06/bristol-resident-reacts-angrily-early-christmas-lights/


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Heard on the news one town (dont know where) has banned it from coming! (due to obesity i believe is their reasons) Fair play on making a stand against the corporate machine!!
		
Click to expand...

Yup that town is Leicester, it's not banned but Keith Vaz MP who is diabetic is trying his best to stop it. Miserable so an so. Don't get me wrong, I had a can ok Coke the other day and was gobsmacked to see it has 40% of your daily recommended sugar in it. but and its a massive but. No one held me down and forced it down me throat. All things in moderation.

PS, John Lewis has sent me a link to this years " man on the moon ad"


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, John Lewis has sent me a link to this years " man on the moon ad"
		
Click to expand...

It has already be parodied! Quite well i might add!

[video=youtube;Ss8uECi89p8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss8uECi89p8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 6, 2015)

Whilst going home, a few weeks back, via the 'Japan estate' [West Acton] there was a house there all lit up... Best I've probably seen... Not necessarily x'mas themed [more likely lit for some other festival/celebration]... Might, assuming they are lit, take the grandsons up there for a viewing nearer x'mas...

Could even get featured on The Apprentice as it's only just around the corner from the "world famous" Bridge CafÃ©....


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2015)

I think ours will go up on Sun Dec 6th


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

Piece said:



			I think ours will go up on Sun Dec 6th 

Click to expand...

yeh my mrs is the first weekend of december. They are down by new year without fail.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Missis T/ HID don't like talking about putting up Christmas lights. She was putting up lights on a tree outside five yr ago. Stood on the step ladders (two steps) the leg sunk into ground and she fell off. All of 6" at the most and broke her ankle.
She did not know at the time coz the local hospital where she works at didn't think it was worth an X-Ray at the time.
I was at work at that time and obviously I was to blame and got the statutory rollicking.
proper ruined Crimbo that year


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 6, 2015)

Women near me puts her outside decs up Halloween weekend. Her front garden is lit up with reindeer, santas, crib etc etc. Nearly 2 months early.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Went up the club today for a coffee (golf rained off) and the clubs Xmas decorations are up already. When I spoke to the bar staff he said it's because groups are already coming in for their Xmas lunches. No they are not, they are just having a roast dinner in November. 

Xmas before December really gets my goat.


----------

